# New Year Diet



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

was the month after Christmas, and all through the house, 
Nothing would fit me, not even a blouse. 

The cookies I'd nibbled, the chocolate I'd taste 
At the holiday parties had gone to my waist. 

When I got on the scales there arose such a number! 
When I walked to the store (less a walk than a lumber), 

I'd remember the marvellous meals I'd prepared; 
The gravies and sauces and beef nicely rared, 
The wine and the rum balls, the bread and the cheese 
And the way I'd never said, "No thank you, please." 

As I dressed myself in my husband's old shirt 
And prepared once again to do battle with dirt... 
I said to myself, as I only can, 
"You can't spend a Summer, disguised as a man!" 

So, away with the last of the sour cream dip. 
Get rid of the fruit cake, every cracker and chip. 
Every last bit of food that I like must be banished 
Till all the additional ounces have vanished. 

I won't have a cookie, not even a lick. 
I'll want only to chew on a long celery stick. 
I won't have hot biscuits, or corn bread, or pie. 
I'll munch on a carrot and quietly cry. 
I'm hungry, I'm lonesome, and life is a bore... 

But isn't that what January is for? 
Unable to giggle, no longer a riot. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL, and to all a good diet.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

:clap2:


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

So you dont want me to bring any goodies out for you??????????????

Happy New Year by the way - better late than never.

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> was the month after Christmas, and all through the house,
> Nothing would fit me, not even a blouse.
> 
> The cookies I'd nibbled, the chocolate I'd taste
> ...


----------

